# Stab in the dark here



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking for someone who travels Hamilton to Mississauga often....

Looking to pickup a uromastyx from someone by Big Als Hamilton and we could meet up in Mississuaga....

Willing to compensate.....

Not sure how feasible this request is......anyone interest please let me know


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I do that run once a week during daytime / business hours - happy to help if you can pitch in a little for gas or 5 neon tetras ! 
PM me if interested 

Sam


----------

